# Mom nursing 23 pups, sister won't nurse. HELP.



## rattified-ruthie (Mar 14, 2020)

They met the boys once - now there are 2 litters of babies, less than a week old. 

One mom is very engaged with babies and motherhood. Other is oblivious - she put them in the nest with her sister's new babies & quit feeding them - I checked their tummies & they were empty - put all the empty tummies together in a different cage with their aunt; she willingly nursed them - got worried and put the other babies in there too. 

This wasn't planned and I really need help with this situation


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾 (Apr 18, 2020)

- I checked their tummies & they were empty - put all the empty tummies together in a different cage with their aunt; she willingly nursed them - got worried and put the other babies in there too.

This wasn't planned and I really need help with this situation
[/QUOTE]
Well, so far, you did right. If they're getting fed it should be fine.


----------

